# hunting blind



## dale00 (May 14, 2009)

im looking into building a hunting blind/house,in nh we can hunt at night during the winter.i was wondering if anyone had any ideas on it?should i build it like a bob house?thanks


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

I have no idea what a Bob House is, but I move around too much while Coyote hunting to build any type of stationary stand.


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

So you plan to sit the entire night in one spot? Just curiouse?


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

In the interest of staying mobile (a MUST for predator calling) I wouldnt build anything.


----------



## dale00 (May 14, 2009)

ok but in nh i can hunt at night only from jan 1 to feb 20,so it is really cold out then i was looking around and the other guys are hunting out of blinds that look like bobhouses or shantys over bait thanks


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

if your hunting bait I can understand the house, but it could be a really long night of waiting


----------



## dale00 (May 14, 2009)

if i start to bait them early in the season will they be there during hunting season?or should i just go with out the bait and blind?i have never hunted coyotes before so on the job training with this one,thanks


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

in my opinion they will stay only as long as the bait is there. when the bait is gone they will move on.

I personally would skip the bait, skip the house and learn to call coyotes. then pick out several stand locations in areas the coyotes naturally hang out in and try calling them to you. if nothing happens move to the next spot. It's cold here in the winter also, but I just layer up and move around


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

Try some thing like this. It is 4'x4' is 8' tall at the back and 7' tall at the front.
The T11 is screwed to ripped in half 2"x4" in the corners.The roof support is also 2"x4" ripped. the roof is OSB with a black plastic sheet glued to it so the snow slides off.
OSB will work also just keep in mind that the part touching the ground will rot quick, keep it painted and dry it out. Best bet is to hook it to a treated 2x8 to keep it off the ground. Lowes here is selling 4'x8' x7/16" OSB for $4.48 a sheet, makes a cheap blind.




























I have others like it that have tall wheels off old lawn mowers so when it is tipped the wheels touch the ground. there is also a short flat iron bar about 18 inches taller than the roof.
Just tip it and hook it to an ATV and move it where you want.

If you have access to a lot of land to hunt which is rare east of the Miss. river. running and gunning with calls is an excellent way to hunt youtes.
Blinds are a good choice over bait if you don't have alot of places to hunt. Here in Michigan road killed deer are easy to get for bait.

 Al


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

I also have elevated stands. My main hunting buddy shot his first youte from this one in the day time. It is on a hard wood ridge between two cedar swamps that the youtes and deer travel back and forth to.










 Al


----------



## dale00 (May 14, 2009)

thats what i was looking for thank you,dale


----------



## fullmetalone (Jul 12, 2009)

No reason you can't build a permanent blind, for hunting on bait. Just make sure that

1. The blind is accessible without alerting the coyotes on the bait.
2. The bait is set up somewhere that the coyotes feel safe, and feel safe getting to and from the pile.
3. The pile is set up against a decent shooting backdrop where it will be safe to shoot in that direction, and you can see what you are shooting at (not in heavy brush).

BONUS! If possible shoot the alpha pair the first chance you get.


----------



## dale00 (May 14, 2009)

any ideas on what to use for bait?thanks


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

Road kill makes good bait. In the winter on some less traveled roads the youtes will eat a deer road kill in a couple of nights.

 Al


----------



## fullmetalone (Jul 12, 2009)

You can use anything that you can (legally) kill, birds, preferably small game such as rabbits or squirrels. Deer carcasses or gut piles work great as well. If you don't have access to any of these, last weekend i found out that Cabela's carries bags of "gut piles" that are supposedly very attractive for predators. Any of these will work.


----------



## pfast (Feb 8, 2007)

I don't recomend hunting if you are blind. :lol:


----------

